

CivilHub - Onizuka

CivilHub is an innovative social network enabling people to suggest and implement changes in places where we live. We join people by concentrating them around the local communities to make the world a better place.
======
soneca
You are using the wrong format to show you work (see that there is no link?).

Instead submit a "Show HN"; basically submit your CivilHub link, with a "Show
HN:" at the beginning. Read guidelines here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
sarciszewski
5 points, no link, submitted incorrectly; and from a disposable account? LOL

~~~
dang
That's a mean way to treat somebody. Please don't be mean on HN.

The interface here isn't always easy for newcomers. The last thing we ought to
do is pile rudeness on top of that.

All: please give others the benefit of the doubt on HN. That's part of being
civil. It's too easy to seize on whatever details make the other person look
worst.

~~~
sarciszewski
"That's a mean way to treat somebody. Please don't be mean on HN."

If that's your standard for meanness here, then everyone has been mean to me
since I joined.

~~~
tptacek
No, everyone hasn't.

~~~
sarciszewski
Hence, my point. My preceding comment was pretty par for the course as far as
HN comments go. To call it "mean" is to exaggerate its impact and it
significance.

~~~
SamReidHughes
How many comments in the past 1000 on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments)
or in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=sarciszewski](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=sarciszewski)
are as mean as that one?

~~~
sarciszewski
Do you really expect me to read through 1000 comments to enumerate which ones
exceed a minimal threshold for snark?

If that's a prerequisite for being considered civil, fuck civility. I value my
time too much for that.

Furthermore, my suggestion of "everyone has been mean to me" was intended as
absurd hyperbole. The worst thing I've dealt with from HN is silent down-votes
without an explanation of what they didn't like about my comment, which isn't
even in the same league as, say, Youtube comments. (To be explicit, the
preceding sentence is NOT a complaint.)

Sometimes I make ironic statements to make a point.

Disclaimer: I'm _normally_ an asshole. I don't think pointing things out and
merely appending "LOL" is in the same league as, say, telling Comcast that all
their lobbyists should commit seppuku to make the world a better place. Which
I did this morning.

